# Correct Lateral Adjust Lever for 605 1/2 BED ROCK plane??



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

I would like to consult the hand plane gods on LJ.
Please look at the pictures below. Does this lateral adjust lever belongs to the Stanley 605-1/5 Bed Rock hand plane?
It has Patent Date of Feb 3 91 on it and it is all one piece.

Since the lateral lever is bent and a bit loose, I am debating if I should replace it.
If the lever doesn't belong to the plane, I will replace it with a "STANLEY" lever.
Who's plane would have a patent date on a lateral adjust lever, if it is not Stanley?


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

If it's 1891 then Sargent had a lateral with that patent date. 
http://www.datamp.org/patents/displayPatent.php?pn=445792&id=8930


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Like a gruesome train wreck I had to circle back for another look. It's just the wrong lateral right, someone lost one and slapped on any old replacement they could find? The frog is correct right?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Frog looks correct. Carefully knock the existing incorrect lat adj lever out, and replace w/correct vintage. Should not be too difficult. Just remember to support the frog if/when any blows are struck. Break the frog, and it will be spendy fix.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey, what kind of screws are those, holding the frog to the sole?


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Those aren't screws, they're pins. There are screws on either side of the adjuster screw for loosening the frog. This design allows you to adjust the frog without removing the lever cap/ iron. Probably the biggest reason flat-sided Bedrocks are so popular.

To the OP- I don't think that's a Stanley lateral adjuster. I suspect the original came off and someone "fixed" it from a donor plane.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I have a spare lateral lever if this one turns out to be correct for your plane…

Its a No.5 that I'm not going to use because it has a crack on the toe…

The only markings on the bed is No. 5 on the very front of the toe, the lever cap has an S cast on the underside and the frog has a cast S on the very bottom of the underside…

If it turns out to be right let me know and I'll get an envelope and send it out to you.

Just looked again…on the bed there is an O or 0 plus an S cast inside the raised portion for the rear handle (tote?).


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The lever on my 605 looks exactly like the one 69bbnova photographed.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

A bedrock with a Sargent lateral. How about that?


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the input folks.
I'll replace the lever. I knew it didn't look right. It is nice that the LJ gods could validate my concern.
It should be easy by following this LJ forum which I came across with my posting this morning.


----------

